# Tackle making.



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello all, 
I'm new to this forum. I'm thinking about starting to make tackle abd was looking for any advice and information. Is there any good magazines about tackle making, any good starter sets to pick up. Any help would be grateful. 
Thanks.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the site. There are a few magazines and books and a whole lot of forums around like this as well. What type of tackle are you thinking of making yourself?


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

I would like to tie some flies and do some plastic. Spin and crank baits too. A little of everything. I'm not sure if i want to do any lead stuff. My just buy the jigs and powder coat myself. I would like to start fly fishing and would like to tie flys for that.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Some of the websites that stand out for specifics that i have bookmarked...............

For EVERYTHING tackle making - TackleUnderground

For all things fly fishing and fly tying - FlyAnglersOnline

For all things jigs - JigCraft (for transparency purposes, i run this site so may be biased for jig related sites)

For all things rod making - MudHole

For painting cranks - OhioGameFishing (if you look through past posts and the sticky threads, you will see some of the best painting skills around RIGHT HERE


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you use janns netcraft? They have some nice stuff. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I do have orders going in to Jann's pretty regular. Even have a gift cert. from Christmas that needs to get cashed in. They have a good general selection that covers a lot of the tackle making items. There are other online places that might specialize in different areas, but i like to support the OH businesses when i can. Have been in their brick/mortar shop a few times too, they are very willing to help you figure out what you need to get the job done!

If you are first going to jump into fly and jig tying, i would suggest to NOT get a kit with all the tools. A lot of the tools in the popular kits are overkill in my opinion. Just get a decent vice and bobbin and then only the materials you need to create the flies/jigs you want to make. You can always re-sell the vice if you decide you don't care for the hobby. Start looking up some of the fly/jig patterns you like and then you can find recipes that have all the specific materials needed. Clear nail polish works great as glue/finish for thread.


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

I live about an hour from Jann's so i thought about going there and getting some stuff. 
I don't fly fish,but it is something i want to do and tying flys looks like it would be fun to do. 
Do you do any plastic worm making? I would like to do this too. 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to OGF and the hobby of making your own baits. Catching fish on your own creations is very rewarding. Between this site and YouTube, it's amazing what you can learn to build yourself.


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks, i am hoping to learn a lot of good things and make some good lures. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A lot of good advice out there as well as some bad. I was just watching a crankbait making video on YouTube that was awful. The wood was not square and no center line was established. All holes drilled by eye. Not good habits to learn by IMO. This site has some of the best builders you will ever find. There are lots of old posts to search that will answer most questions and people to help you along the way. I always like seeing the new things that everyone makes and watching their progression as they go. Please post pics of your creations.


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

Thinking today if i have time i will stop at Jann's Netcraft and pick some stuff up and get started on my new hobby. Thanks for the words of encouragement for you guys. 
I fish for a lot of crappie and blue gills, any advice for good lures to make for that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Jigs.  Hand tied jigs are hard to beat..... some days out fishing live bait. Kip tail 1/64 and 1/32 jigs are my favorite for bluegill. They work good for cold water crappie too. Rabbit zonkers, bucktail and long craftfur are the other materials i use a lot of. Quite a few people swear by artic fox.

I do not pour plastics, but do fish them. Crappie.com has a pretty active forum for pouring plastics. Do-It Molds also has their own forum now that covers a lot of stuff.


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

Are these jigs for fly fishing? I don't have fly fishing stuff yet, i been looking at some rod and reels. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

You can use light weight heads on a fly rod, but i use them more for spinning tackle. Even tie some of the bigger 1/4 and 5/8 for deep water walleye, but most of what i use is more in the 1/64 too 3/16 weight range. If you are throwing under 1/16 for bluegill or crappie, it is usually easier to use a bobber/float to help cast. Here is a variety......

Bluegill & crappie jigs....




























































Bass jigs....












































Wooly bugger jigs.......












Sculpin jig.....













Walleye jigs....


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Let me tell ya first hand, Atticafish's jigs are too pretty to fish with !! All jokes aside his jigs catch fish. Tore the walleyes up a few times with em. A very quality jig for sure.


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

Atticafish them look awesome. I use a ultra light poles a lot in the spring, i was using small crank baits and twisty tails, but seems like I'm not have the luck like i did with them. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

Atticafish, where can i find some patterns like the ones you have for crappie? I like the jigs you have with spinners

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

There is only a few places on the net that actually show step-by-step instructions for jigs. Many of the patterns are adapted from traditional fly patterns, you just have to flip the pattern over because the hook will pretty much always ride UP when you are using jigs. The tail spinner jigs are somewhat of a knock-off of the Coyote Fly, but simply have a different position for the spinner.


----------



## Stemy (Jan 7, 2016)

Well i got some tools and materials today to make some flys. Can't wait to get started

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

AtticaFish- Your jigs are top notch. They don't get any better that that. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks All Eyes. Do know my jigs pretty well and fish them easily 80% of ALL the time i fish and have good success with them. I watch pretty much all the posts here on the tackle making board but may not post on all the stuff i don't know much about. I can say you make some great looking cranks and homemade blade baits as well as other crazy DIY stuff....... along with beautiful pet paintings! OGF has to be at the top of the game when it comes to painting talent.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Attica, where do you get all those different style jig heads at or do you pour them? I just started tying my own jigs and flies last winter and I have to agree with everyone those are awesome jigs!! I hope mine someday are half as good as that lol. 
I've been on OGF for a cpl years but never checked this forum out. Pretty awesome stuff guys.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't pour jigs, but have actually squeezed some split shot around fly hooks (4th pic) and then powder painted them to keep them in place. Most of the shapes have been traded from members of JigCraft forum. Majority of the odd shapes have come from people who pour their own. If you are looking to buy some........ Fishhunter775 on Ebay has a couple different shapes. Leadfreejigheads.com has some other custom shapes and also has heavy upgrade hooks. Buggs-fishing-lures.com has some interesting shape heads too.


----------

